# stainless?



## fishtails75

I do alot of light line fishing and conservation,and catch alot of fish that for the chance of survival,I sometimes have to cut the line closest to the hook as possible.I feel that it is a big challenge to catch a big fish on light line,but the risk of breaking off is greater and I always use non stainless hooks so that if I do get broke off,or leave the hook in, it rusts out quicker.Just something to think about.Fish-On!!!


----------



## BigMikes809

I never use stainless. I use mustad live bait hooks they rust out fast. I always file the bottom of the gape before useing.
Good point, even if not Line Class fishing.
BigMike


----------



## Swells

A real good investment is a pair of fish pliers that can do split rings of various sizes. I fish mostly artificials so I'm always taking off treble hooks and putting on regular steel modified circle hooks, even assist hooks like the Japanese style (octopus hook, etc). Hooks are cheap fun then. Good point about crushing or filing down the barb, so catch 'n' release is easier.

Another line-class method I like is fishing soft plastics on a weighted hook. These are not jig-heads but the hook shank has some moulded or wrapped lead on it. Good for twitch, skip, or jerk fishing because they won't sink to the bottom.

Flies? If you can throw them 15 feet of more, you're good. I'm not a fly craftsman by any stretch of the imagination, but a weighted hook with a few golden hairs on it can be deadly - the more "poofy" and looking like a gold spoon the better. The big ones are used for tarpon, on a bigger J-hook of course.

Occasionally the fish won't eat artificials so free-lining is my next preference, always regular steel circle hooks and no stainless or treble hooks. Free-lining means no weights of any kind. For example, try live jumbo shrimp for snook and other inshore fish - a real treat. The method is especially effective at night under the lights. Don't worry, your live bait will try to get down to the bottom on its own, a very realistic presentation.

I mentioned skip fishing. That's a method of casting with a live or dead mullet for redfish. You need a fast reel for this, like 5:1 or more, but you crank very fast so the bait skips on top of the water. The blow-ups can be spectacular.

Watch your throwing weight versus your sinking weight and tight lines,
sam


----------



## Bonito

I agree fishtails. I never use stainless steel hooks.


----------

